# Can my system handle this?



## RobertPeetersPiano (Jul 26, 2013)

Hey guys!

I'm finally planning on buying some Spitfire Audio libraries (Albion & loegria) mainly for the strings. I want to (mainly) use it in combination with piano. 
I won't buy sable strings yet, because that's too expensive for me, and I want to be able to use a symphonic library too. (I have EWQLSO, but only 1 mic position,..)

My system is quite limited, it is a notebook with 8 GB RAM, Intel i7, 500GB internal HDD and 128GB SSD. I use the SSD solely for programs, the samples will be stored on my internal HDD. 

I have several piano libraries, some lighter ones, but in the final mixes, I plan to use QL Pianos, because I really love the sound, and I have high hopes for Play 4. 

My question, will my system be able to run these libraries smoothly, or will it be a waist of money to buy Spitfire libraries because of the limitations of my system?

I also own the CCC and Spectrasonics OMNISPHERE.

Thanx!


----------



## BenG (Jul 26, 2013)

In my experience, Spitfire's Albion series has a very light RAM footprint. Moreover, by placing those libs on an SSD and lowering the Kontakt buffer, they are even lighter on your system. 

8gb seems fine to me, although I am not sure exactly what you are using now, so I cannot say for sure. 

In any case, both Albion libs sound great, especially strings IMO, and it's a great addition to your palette.


----------



## TSU (Jul 26, 2013)

RobertPeetersPiano @ 7.27.2013 said:


> or will it be a waist of money to buy Spitfire libraries because of the limitations of my system.
> Thanx!



Definitely no.

The Albion's isn't very hardware demanding instruments.
You will be ok with your machine.
Working with instruments you listed above is possible 
Unless you want to use all mic positions and create a template with all your instruments loaded. For that of course you will need a more powerful machine.

Buy the way, EWQL SO is very well blends with all Albion's and all other Spitfire libraries.
I like a sound of ewqlso much more than a new hollywood series because it was recorded in great sounding hall instead of studio.
Of course it is old for our time... but I sometimes use many short articulations of the brass and some expression articulations of all sections.
And percussion is great even now!
So I think your ewqlso will be very usable even when you get Albion's


----------



## Greg (Jul 26, 2013)

Upgrade your ram to 16gb.. should be cheap and easy, then you won't have to worry so much about your system limitations. 

However yes, albion libraries are all very good and not very demanding at all.


----------



## RobertPeetersPiano (Jul 27, 2013)

Thanks for the info!


----------



## wanmingyan (Jul 27, 2013)

They don't really take up much ram...seeing that you have 8gb ram, thats more than enough for what you're doing. 

But i would advise that you convert your HDD to an SSD, it really helps to speed up your notebook.

-WMY


----------

